# Automatisiertes Anmelden auf einer Website



## vmj5599 (8. Sep 2015)

Hey Leute,

wohne seit kurzem in einem Wohnheim. Hier hab ich aber nur dann Internet, sofern ich mich vorher auf einer Seite mit Benutzername und Password angemeldet habe.

Gerne würde ich diesen Prozess automatisch bei jedem Broswerstart laufen lassen..

Habt ihr Ideen?

Ich habe nach einiger Recherche so etwas hier gefunden; das liefert jedoch nicht den gewünschten Login...


<html>
  <head>
  <title>Anmeldung</title>
  <script language="javascript">
  function anmelden(){
  window.document.logonForm.submit();
  }


  </script>

  </head>

  <body onload="anmelden()">

  <form action="https://login.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/cgi-bin/start" method="POST" name="logonForm">
  <input type="hidden" name="destination" value="https://login.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/cgi-bin/start">
  <input type="hidden" name="flags" value="0">
  <input type="text" name="loginID" value="+++++++">
  <input type="password" name="password" value="+++++++">

  <input type="submit" value="Anmelden" name="SubmitCreds">
  <input checked type="radio" name="trusted" value="0">Öffentlicher ...
  <input name="trusted" type="radio" value="4">Privater ...



  </form>




  </body>

</html>


----------



## vmj5599 (8. Sep 2015)

Ich danke schonmal für Anregungen


----------



## Joose (9. Sep 2015)

Verwende Selenium damit kannst du Aktionen im Browser aufzeichnen, speichern und bei Bedarf wieder abspielen.
Ob man dann eine gewisse Aktion bei Browserstart laufen lassen kann weiß ich nicht, aber es sind nur wenige Klicks.


----------

